# Wanted - iPod Shuffle (any generation & colour)



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

*Wanted - iPod Shuffle (any generation & colour)*


View Advert


My poor old 1st generation iPod Shuffle has finally shuffled off to Apple heaven and I am left with the daunting prospect of paying full attention at work, instead of listening to music.

If anyone has a decent, fully working iPod they no longer use and would like to move on (to a very appreciative home), please get in touch.

If you can include a charging lead that would be great, as I imagine the different versions are in no way compatible when it comes to that sort of thing.

Thanks!

Kevin




*Advertiser*




AbingtonLad



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

